# Lake George, NY - Sept 2-9 Georgian Resort & Conference Center



## hhd (Aug 28, 2016)

Our plans have changed last minute....available is a hotel sized unit sleeping up to 4.

7 nights, over Labor Day Weekend, Sept 2-9, $700 total.


----------



## hhd (Aug 31, 2016)

*Reduced $450*

Reduced to $450


----------



## HookdonWDW (Sep 1, 2016)

Still available?


----------



## hhd (Sep 1, 2016)

Yes.  Let me know if you would like to proceed.


----------



## hhd (Sep 2, 2016)

last chance, any takers?


----------



## dfain (Aug 22, 2017)

hhd said:


> last chance, any takers?



do you have any availability on 8/26-8/28, please call my cell 9736687200


----------

